# kungfujoe's Photos.



## Kungfujoe (Jan 2, 2012)

Well the day after new year i had two T's molt. 
The first one is one of my gbbs. First shot is in premolt





second is post molt






---------- Post added 01-02-2012 at 12:15 PM ----------

Last one to molt last night was my 2 inch P. Metallia















I know this isn't the place to sex a T but i think she is a female and here are a few ventral shots.

The first one is from the right





The second one is straight on.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 4, 2012)

GBB a few days after it's molt, along with a rehouse.















P. Metallica Female exploring.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 9, 2012)

p. metallica rehouse and eating a wax worm.


----------



## jbm150 (Jan 9, 2012)

Kungfujoe said:


>


Sometimes I wish gbbs stayed in their sling and juvie colorations, i like the bat symbol.  Nice pics!


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha thanks, I do agree with you on the colors but only their abdomens. I like their carapace and blue legs.

---------- Post added 01-09-2012 at 09:46 PM ----------

Another few of my 3 inch P. metallica eating. As you can see she also grew back her leg which was lost during shipping =). 





Different angle close up.






---------- Post added 01-09-2012 at 09:50 PM ----------

My other P. metallica molted last night.





Here he/she is active. I know im not suppose to bother em this soon after a molt but it was running around.





It was about an inch but is now about 2 inches.






---------- Post added 01-09-2012 at 09:52 PM ----------

My blue fang also molted but it was deep within it's tiny burrow, but it's molt was outside the burrow so i snatched it.


----------



## Ludedor24 (Jan 10, 2012)

I like the cricket getting munched on!


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks, she seems to be a really calm T, always out hardly ever her hide. I guess it makes for great pics.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Feb 1, 2012)

my biggest gbb sling molted. It turns out to be a male and i wanna breed him with my female when he matures. Been power feeding so i hope by september ish.
hes about 3 inches now.















As you can see, he has lost most of the orange color on his legs and is obtaining more adult colors.






---------- Post added 02-01-2012 at 01:01 PM ----------

I just got a 3.5 inch confermed female today.. 





Didnt want to use flash.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is a new one from ken the bug guy. P. subfusca lowland 










Also a cute versi


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 18, 2012)

I love the coral shots! Whenever I'm finished with all my schooling and finally settle down, I'm definitely getting into reef tanks. The fish are kinda cool, but the coral are where it's really at.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah i love the coral, I got most of them from my work place Neptune aquatics.

Here is a few more pics of random T's pics because i got a new lense for the camara.
















---------- Post added 02-28-2012 at 02:26 PM ----------


----------



## Kungfujoe (Feb 28, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leora22 (Feb 29, 2012)

Great photos.....they where a joy to look at


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Feb 29, 2012)

Wonderful pics! i LOVE the GBB!


----------



## Kungfujoe (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks leora and ajensen, they are a bit out of focus and over saturated but still tinkering with the new lense =)


----------



## Kungfujoe (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks anthony and leora still trying not to saturate the pics too much and trying to work out the iso

---------- Post added 03-14-2012 at 12:59 PM ----------

Freshly molted p. metallica she is about 4 inches now; not sure if shes ready to be bread.





P. subfusca low land





got 3 of these little guys, P. tigrinawesseli. I just got them so i dont wanna bother them too much with so many pics.





Rehouse the 4 inch female P metallica.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awolfe (Mar 14, 2012)

Great photos! So jealous of your P. Metallica  what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Kungfujoe (Mar 17, 2012)

=) thanks alot; some pictures im using a D300 but for the macro shots i've been playing around with a sony nex-5 with a raynox dcr 250 macro lense.


----------



## matt82 (Mar 17, 2012)

Great photos that P. metallica has very strong colour, the subfusca carapace shot is excellent as well, stunning T.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks Matt82; gotta love pokies.
Here are a few more 
My Male P. metallica molted; here are some photos
Here he is in the jumble of legs.





Half a day later
















---------- Post added 03-20-2012 at 09:17 PM ----------

A few new editions. Drove up to Kenthebugguys shop to say fair well and get a few more T's.
Got two of these little guys A. Diversipes. They are kinda hard to take pictures because they like to run and they are soo small.





Also got Two P. Rufi's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 21, 2012)

WOW! Great coral there! I love the Maldives and their underwater variety actually! If you like diving, that's certainly a spot to journey to!

Very vibrant colors on the P. metallica


----------



## Kungfujoe (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks storm. Yeah Maldives is an awesome place to dive. Half the fish in my tank actually comes from that area; like lyre tail anthias.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe (Apr 12, 2012)

few of my ts molted dont have time to post all but here is a few.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## advan (Apr 12, 2012)

Gorgeous subfusca!


----------



## Kungfujoe (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks advan, she is getting pretty big.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome shots of the blue fang!


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 12, 2012)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> Awesome shots of the blue fang!


I 2nd that! Love the vivid colors on your pics...


----------



## Kungfujoe (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys. =) The blue fang is one of my favorite T's too bad they are fast and agressive.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is an update





Not a T but a distant cousin.





One of my p.Metallicas 





Molt of my female P.bara





Freshly molted p.metallica. Was kinda scared about the back legs being deformed but he/she is fine..





Molt of the P. Metallica in the previous pic. Not sure if thats a spermatheca because it's not red like my P.baras





Ventral shot..





He/she a few days after the molt.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kungfujoe (Nov 30, 2012)

Here is my p. tigrinawisseli, thats her first meal after a molt. 





Another P. Metallica.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is a small update, sorry for the bad quality. 





This is an X. Intermedia, it arived today from Anastasia.  





Here is another one coming out to say hi.





Here it is, an M. Robustum.





Same T different pic. All are from Anastasia, she even threw in a pumpkin patch..

Thanks again for the wonderful T's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe (Dec 13, 2012)

Here is an update on my P. Subfusca bara





She decided to take a stroll while i was cleaning her enclosure. 





her little feet











---------- Post added 12-13-2012 at 01:44 AM ----------

x. Intermedia #1 eating a cricket





X. intermedia #2 eating a super worm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 2, 2013)

When i went back to Hawaii to visit my family, I saw trees that were being surrounded by the strangling fig. Although the fig kills their host, i thought they would be a good way to decorate my female p.metallica enclosure.






I used bark that i found in my back yard to create a hollow log and used grape vine that i sand blasted to make the fig.





top view looking in to the hollow log.

---------- Post added 01-01-2013 at 10:27 PM ----------

here is the view from the left side.






I made the foam look like rock using a textured non toxic paint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice enclosure. We have those kinda wood pieces here, they call them "Spiderwood" over here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Storm76, I didn't know they sold this type of wood. I know they use similar pieces for fresh water planted aquariums, aka the T. Amono style aquariums.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 6, 2013)

My avic versi molted! Here she is right after the molt, took a few shots but was very careful not to disturb her too much..










This last one is my favorite





Here is an update on my p. metallicas enclosure..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bugmom (Jan 6, 2013)

That versi is absolutely stunning, and I really like that enclosure!


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 6, 2013)

Love how the versis color are glowing! Congrats!


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Bugmom and Storm76, it was a pain to white balance the camera.. Plus i think some of the LED light from my aquarium in the back ground also helped to bring out the colors.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is one more that I forgot the add..


----------



## crawltech (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice, Joe!..nuttin like a frshly molted versi!


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks crawltech the only time she doesn't try to eat me is when she is like this.. Haha guess she's not your typical versi.


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 10, 2013)

Kungfujoe said:


> Thanks crawltech the only time she doesn't try to eat me is when she is like this.. Haha guess she's not your typical versi.


I've a couple of them, one is pretty calm and chill, the other is a starting to become a little terror behaving like my geni and going after any intrusion, lol  (Yes, Chad - you were right!)


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol.. I guess just like people they all have their own personalities.. One of my versises likes to bite and the other likes to shoot poop..


----------



## Dagmara (Jan 12, 2013)

I do love your Poecilotheria spp <3


----------



## Kungfujoe (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Dagmara =). They are becoming my favorite genus. I think i wanna get a female ruffi for my male and maybe a male bara for my female.

---------- Post added 01-19-2013 at 12:30 AM ----------

Here is a small udpate...





female p. metallica eating a super worm.





1 of my gbbs molted





100% female





X. Intermedia: Abdomen turned black.. looks like it's ready to molt... fingers crossed female..





It's a pearly color.. almost like you can see the hairs underneath 





last x. intermedia pic till it molt.





gbb shaggy rug..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kungfujoe (Feb 2, 2013)

Update: Just bought a p. rufi. female... 





Cute little thing but faster then lightning.





exploring





on the lid..
P. bara female, got her a year ago from ken.. very pretty t..





X. intermedia finally molted.. Looks male but the molt was too messed up...











---------- Post added 02-02-2013 at 01:17 AM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------

